# Master Bath Shower Remodel with images



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's a master bath shower remodel we did recently.

we used porcelain subway tile with bullnoses and travertine mosaic on shower pan

features: mud shower pan, recessed lighting, soap dish niches

heres how it looks:




















you can check out more of our work at our website portfolio, in link in signature below


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Very, Very nice work Matt, you should go far in this business doing that kind of work.


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

I dig the mitered corners on the niche.

Nice work!


----------



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

thank you

we do pretty well for ourselves

the mitered corners is probably a habit I picked up from doing metal roofing years ago


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

this makes my decision to use the $500 fibreglass plastic shower unit a poor one... how much it cost you to build this nice shower unit...


----------

